# A Year Full Of Bob



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

For Bob's first birthday, a year in pictures. 

SEPTEMBER 2007

September 28 2007, 4:07 p.m. EST. Bob was the first of the puppies to arrive. He weighed one pound.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*October 2007*

The official group photo was taken when the puppies were two weeks old. Out of the six puppies in the basket, Bob is on the far left in the back. Bob was growing so fast in those first weeks that he slept more then any of the other puppies. I just think that all his energy was going into bone and muscle development.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bob sure was a gorgeous puppy. It is so great that you have pictures of him at such a young age. I'm sure he looks much different today. Happy birthday Bob. Hope you got lots of treats and presents.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*NOVEMBER 2007 4-8 weeks old*

New experiences around every corner. By early December all the other puppies will have left for their new homes.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*DECEMBER 2007 2-3 Months Old*

Bob is our smiling puppy. Natasha continues his home schooling. And, for the first time Bob goes for a walk in the woods and to the beach.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

You should make a calendar


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*January 2008 3-4 Months Old*

By then our little Bob was bringing in the paper. His first attempt at swimming was the day he followed Natasha into the lagoon... but it was more splashing then anything else


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*February 2008 4-5 Months old*

In no time at all, Bob was a swimming pro.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*March 2008 5-6 Months old*

At six months old Bob was getting larger then his mother, Natasha.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures...what a beautiful dog!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*April 2008 - 6-7 Months old*

After a swim in the pool.. how about a swim in the pond. After swimming in the pond… how about a dip in the pool. And the cycle goes round and round. We had cake for Natasha’s birthday. Bob, now larger then Natasha, still is and always will be her baby.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*MAY 2008 7-8 Months old*

We went outside one afternoon and the pool was half empty. (Oops.. who left the drain open?) Bob just couldn’t believe it … where did the water go? Once the pool was refilled, life returned to normal.
Daily activities included catching treats and patrolling the pond for intruders. . About this time Bob began walking on his hind legs in the shallow end of the pool.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*June 2008 8-9 Months old*

Bob's first trip to summer dog camp. He showed us just how fast he could move on the lure course. At camp we made friends with other golden retrievers. Camp was followed by a visit to see one of the other puppies from Natasha's litter. And, on the drive home Bob and Natasha took the opportunity to catch a few zzzzzzz's.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*JULY 2008 9-10 Months old.*

In the heat of the Florida summer, Bob does a lot of swimming... be if we get up very early we can go for long hikes in the savannahs.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*AUGUST 2008 - 10-11 Months old*

August ---- still too hot to do anything but sleep and swim... with an occasional trip to the beach.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*SEPTEMBER 2008 11-12 Months old*

Bob now weighs 74 pounds and is bigger and taller then Natasha. So, when Natasha wants to wrestle or play a game of bitey face, more often then not Bob gets the upper hand. Bob continues to conduct experiments in the pool. Currently he’s trying to figure out what floats and what doesn’t float. He has tested balls, sticks, rocks, stuffed toys, and a can of tuna. He has discovered that he will find toys if he looks the skimmer and that he can pull them out.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bob. Such a gorgeous boy. Thank you, I really enjoyed looking at all those gorgeous pics of him growing up. Hope he gets plenty presents.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Birthday Cake Recipe*

*Bob wanted me to share the recipe for his cake. *



*DOGGONE BIRTHDAY CAKE*

Recipe submitted by Jennifer Latshaw of PA
Obtained from the Petfinder.com Library at http://www.petfinder.com/journal/index.cgi?article+566

*Ingredients:*
1 ½ cups all-purpose flour
1 ½ tsp baking powder
¼ cup softened butter
¼ cup corn oil
1 3.5oz jar of strained beef (baby food) or strained chicken (Read the baby food label to make sure it does notcontain onion powder, garlic, or garlic powder.) 
1 cup shredded carrots
3 egge
2 strips bacon fried and crumbled or may use dog beef jerky

plain yogurt for icing or cottage cheese

*Instructions:*
Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Grease and flour an 8-inch round pan. Cream butter until smooth. Add corn oil, baby food, eggs, and carrots. Mix until smooth. Gradually adding flour and baking powder continue to mix until smooth. Add crumbled bacon (or beef jerky) and fold into batter. Pour batter into greased round cake pan. Bake time: 60-70 minutes (depending on your oven – cake should bounce back.) Let cool. Top with plain yogurt or cottage cheese. Refrigerate any remaining portions


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

really enjoyed looking at those brilliant pics of Bob n Tash 

*** Happy Birthday Bob ***


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Bob is gorgeous, as is his mum!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What great pictures and story!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pictures are great. Bob and Natasha are beautiful. Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Bobis gorgeous and I love this thread!.Thanks for sharing!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB!!! I'll have to save the recipe for Ike's bday in January. 

...you mentioned Bob's curiosity with what floats...Has he thrown Mom in yet?  Great pictures. I've just gotten back from vacation. What a great way to start my morning. I hadn't seen you around much lately, glad to see the traveling circus is back!!!
*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

_*Happy Birthday!*_​*You have been truly blessed...*​


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

What a really great story on Bobs first year. He is such a gorgeous boy. HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I absolutely adore your photo shows and commentary, Christine, and wouldn't miss a single one! Thank you for big morning smiles!
Bob's fav B-day cake is also the same cake I've always baked for my two. But I bake them in muffin tins, and you can use the chicken or duck strips crumbled up _in _the batter, too

A very happy Birthday to Bob :smooch: and many many more!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Love the photos and story. Bob and Natasha are both beautiful!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB!!! I'll have to save the recipe for Ike's bday in January. *
> 
> *...you mentioned Bob's curiosity with what floats...Has he thrown Mom in yet?  Great pictures. I've just gotten back from vacation. What a great way to start my morning. I hadn't seen you around much lately, glad to see the traveling circus is back!!!*


Bob looks a little miffed because we are late for the experiment.... (or as da bbobb wood sa.... u laid fur da spearmint!) 

So let's begin.... Push this down and it reappears. This white ball floats and if you squeeze it water squirts out. Green ball, very hard to push down but floats very well. Yellow air dog stick... wait, its' floating away. Mr chicken floats. This orange thing comes back very slowly. 

Now, look Tasha, pay attention. I will show you one more time. Push it down, it comes back up. 

Now this tuna can... .yes it floats.. and if I push it down... oh no! Come back. 

This pink fuzzy thing should float nicely. 

Will Tasha pop back up if I push her under?

Hmmmm.... and what about you. Yes, you, the person reading this? Do you float?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Salmon Cake*

One of Bob's aunties sent another cake recipe.... we will have to try this out another time. She wrote....... 

The Salmon cake is here
Here's a recipe for doggie birthday cake that I have made a bunch of times and Finn and all his friends just love it! when not being served as cake, it can be cut into small pieces and used for training treats and can be frozen.


Salmon Cake

1 - 15oz. can salmon w/juice
1 beaten egg
1 T. vegetable oil
1/2 t. garlic powder
1/2 cup non-fat dry milk
1 cup flour
Mix ingredients and put into greased 8 inch cake pan.
Bake at 350 for 20 min or until toothpick comes out
clean. Cool; frost with yogurt, sour cream, cream
cheese, or cream cheese frosting (in a can).


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> What great pictures and story!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks... and Bob has taken your signature line to heart and he tries to get as much living as he can out of each and every day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful dogs, and great coat for a Florida boy! (We're in Florida, too)


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday Bob - you certainly are a handsome boy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love your pictures. Bob is really a lucky boy to have so much fun. He is BEAUTIFUL. BoBo and Emmikins send a BIG "HAP BIRFDA DA BBBOBBB!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great, great pictures. Bob and Mommy Tash are gorgeous !!!! Penny and Maggie send big roo-roos and will gladly continue celebrating on Bob's BD ( their 5th was yesterday). They think he's very handsome and so very brave.... since they're both NOT water babes.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing all the pictures of Bob growing up!! I just LOVED seeing him right from the very start.....till now!! He is a BEAUTIFUL boy, as his Mom Stash is gorgeous as well. Bob reminds me a lot of my Klondike in a lot of the pictures. 
Thank you as well for the recipes....I have made the salmon cake...my three just love that one!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Harpy Burpday 2 Mee*

Fank eberydawg n hall ovda hummin beans fur da Harpy Burpday Whiches.


OHHHH.... Kake.... mmmmmmmmmm.....


da bbbobbbbb


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday BobBob... seems like only yesterday that your aunties and I were sweating out your birth like we were there...

Much love 
Auntie Nancy and Cousins Hailey and Mitchell


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,it so wonderful to see how he grew and how handsome he is.He has a best golden life ever.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope...I don't float. I'm a sinker, but I can float with effort. My Mom was a floater...she just laid there and without any effort... would float. You'd have fun with her Bob!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Bob! arty:​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bob. I loved the storyline of watching him growing up. He is such a handsome boy and love the last ones of him, bobbing the toys.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Bob*, he is such a cute, handsome boy!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

What a treat. I especially like the one of him holding the newspaper. A beautiful pup!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL TRIBUTE TO A BEAUTIFUL DOG


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birfhday Bbobb! You are the bestest Dog! I love the year-of-Bbobb! You make me Smile! Have a Great Toofher Year, too! WooHooRoo! Birfhday Wishes to You!


----------

